# تجربة حساب نسبة الرطوبة للرمل



## hawler_rawand (12 مايو 2011)

تجربة حساب نسبة الرطوبة للرمل


-غرض من هذا التجربة هو تعيين نسبة رطوبة في الرمل المستخدم في السباكة.
-هناك عدة الطرق لتعيين الرطوبة في الرمل ومنها الطريقتين التاليتن:


1- طريقة التجفيف:


أ )تؤخذ عينة من الرمل الاخضر وزنها (50 غم).
ب)تجفف العينة في الفرن عند درجة حرارة (105 - 110)لمدة ساعتين.
ج)تبرد العينة ثم يعاد وزنها ثانية والفرق النتائج بين الوزنين هو مقدرا كمية الرطوبة في الرمل.
د )تحسب النسبة المئوية للرطوبة كالاتي:


 وزن العينة قبل التجفيف ـــ وزن العينة بعد التجفيف
النسبة المئوية للرطوبة = ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 وزن العينة قبل التجفيـــــف


2- طريقة التفاعل الكيمياوي:


المواد المستعملة : ( أ )عينة رمل الخضراء
(ب)مسحوق كربيد الكالسيوم

الاجهزة المستعملة:
جهاز قياس الرطوبة السريع و ملحقاته
ويتكون هذا الجهاز من قنينة معدنية اسطوانية تتحمل الضغوط العالية ويمكن غلقها بغطاء محكم
ويوجد في اسفلها مقياس مدرج يمكن قراءة نسبة الرطوبة منه بشكل مباشر ، ويلحق بالجهاز 
ميزان خاص وادوات التنضيف ، ويكون عمل الجهاز بوضع وزن محدد من كاربيد الكالسيوم 
متناسب مع كمية الرمل المستخدمة بالتجربة.
ويخلط الكاربيد مع الرمل بشكل جيد سوف يتحرر غاز الاستيلين (نتيجة التفاعل الماء الموجود 
بعينة الرمل بأكمله مع كربيد الكالسيوم) كما موضح بالمعادلة التالية:


*C2H2 + Ca (OH) 2 → CaC2 + 2H2O*





ونتيجة لهذا التفاعل الكيمياوي سوف يتولد ضغط داخل القنينة ينتقل تأثيره الى المقياس موضحا
نسبة الرطوبة مباشرة.


طريقة العمل:
1- توزن كمية من الرمل السباكة الاخضر وكما محددة بواسطة الجهاز المستخدم.
2- يوضع الرمل الذي تم وزنه داخل القنينة.
3- توضع في القنينة كمية من كاربيد الكالسيوم (حسب تحديد الجهاز).
4- تغلف القنينة بشكل محكم.
5- تحرك القنينة بحيث يختلط الرمل مع الكاربيد بصورة كاملة.
6- تقرأ نسبة الرطوبة من المقياس مباشرة ، حيث يعطي المقياس النسبة المئوية لكمية
الرطوبة تدريجاته من ( 1 - 10%).


----------



## hawler_rawand (12 مايو 2011)

احب اسمع ارائكم عن الموضوع ......


----------



## عومان (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا المو ضوع


----------



## عومان (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hawler_rawand (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا عومان


----------



## hawler_rawand (21 مايو 2011)

عومان قال:


> شكرا على هذا المو ضوع


 شكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hawler_rawand (21 يونيو 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 شكرا لمرورك


----------

